# Is hickory good for turning



## Fredbyrd (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm trying to determine if hickory or pecan 
is a good material for turning. 
My next project requires 4 table legs
That are 7 inches in diameter at the largest
section.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

My only thought is "turned hickory equals baseball bat"


----------



## KenM (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes, Hickory is excellent turning wood. It's hard, so sharp tools are important. Pecan is in the same family as Hickory, so it is good also.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum Fred


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

introduction
  Use Introduction in a sentence
in·tro·duc·tion
[in-truh-duhk-shuhn] Show IPA
noun
1.
the act of introducing or the state of being introduced.
2.
a formal personal presentation of one person to another or others.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Mike said:


> introduction
> Use Introduction in a sentence
> in·tro·duc·tion
> [in-truh-duhk-shuhn] Show IPA
> ...


So few do any more. And a lot don't even start in Introductions, they just put their first post anywhere.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

I've turned gavels, mallets, handles (small stuff) from it - never big things . I's durable and finishes well. I like it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

A favourite wit da goombahs?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Thank you for joining us, Fred.




Just a reminder that you do not need 10 posts to upload your photos to the forums. Click the go advanced button and you will find a button that says manage attachments. Select this and you will be able to upload your photos.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Fred.


----------



## peterrue (Jan 30, 2014)

Golf club shafts were made of hickory for a long time. In fact, some are still made that way. There is even an open championship for hickory shafted clubs. Personally I need all the help I can get from modern technology!


----------



## NativeAmericanVet (Mar 7, 2014)

I have turned lots of hickory! We had some trees come down and so free wood! Cut it up and stacked it to air dry. I learned lots from hickory, like how to sharpen all of my tools! lol
Welcome to the forum, I am a newbie here too.


----------



## bendrum (Mar 21, 2014)

Hickory is also the most common wood for drum sticks.


----------

